# Orange the feral



## fanwoodguy (Oct 14, 2011)

So this guy has been visiting to eat, sometimes twice a day for years. This year it looked like he was going to take up residence in the very nice shelter in the yard, off the ground, R-16 insulation, lots of straw, protected from the wind. The last nor easter he was sleeping in there, and at the height of the storm he left. He came back after the storm to eat briefly and now almost 2 week later there are no signs of him. We were this close to getting him to endure a touch and move into a closed space. Anyone else experience this? Any hope of his return? Nor easter #4 is upon us and the weather guessers are saying up to 18 inches, would have liked to have gotten him into a safer space.


----------



## Davis_Thomson (Mar 13, 2018)

I used to have a feral visiting and made a nice cardboard box house for him. Unfortunately, one day he vanished and I'll never know what happened. It sucks, but with wild cats that stuff happens at times. Hopefully they're fine though!


----------

